# TEMPLE AND BELTON TEXAS BOTTLES (looking to find)



## Thetf2jack (Sep 10, 2020)

I have been in these 2 cities my entire life and I’ve also found some bottles from here too, but I know there’s a lot of them that I’ve never found or seen and I was wondering if anyone had any to share with me? I have private access to a huge old town dump and was trying to see what all I may find. I have already found cokes, dr peppers, and temple ice cream and bottling co bottles. I have found fragments of what may be Hutchison’s? And also one nice piece of a really good bottle that I cannot find any information on


----------



## webe992 (Sep 11, 2020)

Here are some photos of Temple Bottles. I'm working on creating a database similar to hutchbook but just for Texas Crown Tops (with the possibility of branching out to a few other varieties).  I'm currently on the research phase trying to gather as many photos as possible of the different town bottles.  If you dig up anything different than these I'd love to get a photo of them to add.  I also live in Cedar Park which is semi down the road so if you ever need a digging buddy, I'd be glad to come out.  -Brad


----------



## Thetf2jack (Sep 11, 2020)

webe992 said:


> Here are some photos of Temple Bottles. I'm working on creating a database similar to hutchbook but just for Texas Crown Tops (with the possibility of branching out to a few other varieties).  I'm currently on the research phase trying to gather as many photos as possible of the different town bottles.  If you dig up anything different than these I'd love to get a photo of them to add.  I also live in Cedar Park which is semi down the road so if you ever need a digging buddy, I'd be glad to come out.  -Brad


Thank you so much for showing me these, do you know what time period they are from?


----------



## webe992 (Sep 11, 2020)

Thetf2jack said:


> Thank you so much for showing me these, do you know what time period they are from?


Most of these will be from the early 1900's (1910-1920's).  Are you familiar with hutchbook? http://www.hutchbook.com/Bottle Directory/HutchSearchResults.aspx?Primary_Name=&Manufacturer=&City=temple&Color=&County=&Mold_Type=&State=&Plate_Type=&Territory=&Pictures=&Region=&Start_Height=&End_Height=&Country=&Start_Width=&End_Width=&Bottle_Number=&Start_Marked_Year=&End_Marked_Year=&Sub_Categories=&Shape=&All_Embossing=&Rarity=&Front_Embossing=&Added=&Back_Embossing=&Updated=&Base_Embossing=&Comments=&Find_Hutches=Find+Hutchinsons&Source=Attributes 
This is all of the Temple Hutch Bottles and they will date back to the 1880's


----------



## Thetf2jack (Sep 11, 2020)

webe992 said:


> Here are some photos of Temple Bottles. I'm working on creating a database similar to hutchbook but just for Texas Crown Tops (with the possibility of branching out to a few other varieties).  I'm currently on the research phase trying to gather as many photos as possible of the different town bottles.  If you dig up anything different than these I'd love to get a photo of them to add.  I also live in Cedar Park which is semi down the road so if you ever need a digging buddy, I'd be glad to come out.  -Brad


These are 2 bottles I know of, the ice cream and bottle ig one is a bottle I actually found myself and it is in perfect condition, the coke bottle is something I found on the internet but nonetheless would be a really rare and valuable bottle


----------



## webe992 (Sep 11, 2020)

Yes, the Ice Cream Bottle is probably the most common bottle out of Temple.  I have not seen that coca-cola slugplate from Temple though.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Thetf2jack (Sep 11, 2020)

webe992 said:


> Yes, the Ice Cream Bottle is probably the most common bottle out of Temple.  I have not seen that coca-cola slugplate from Temple though.  Thank you for sharing.


I’m not sure if it’s even possible for me to find some of those hutch bottles from temple because I really don’t know how old the dump is, it seems that it’s a pretty deep bottle dump and I’ve definitely found some pieces from at least 1900. I’ve never found any definite blob tops or hutch pieces but that may be because I’ve never dig deep enough


----------



## Thetf2jack (Sep 11, 2020)

Thetf2jack said:


> I’m not sure if it’s even possible for me to find some of those hutch bottles from temple because I really don’t know how old the dump is, it seems that it’s a pretty deep bottle dump and I’ve definitely found some pieces from at least 1900. I’ve never found any definite blob tops or hutch pieces but that may be because I’ve never dig deep enough


I am actually going hunting tomorrow so I will definitely take any pieces that are interesting or look old, it will also probably help that it’s rained so much the past 2 weeks


----------



## webe992 (Sep 11, 2020)

Thetf2jack said:


> I am actually going hunting tomorrow so I will definitely take any pieces that are interesting or look old, it will also probably help that it’s rained so much the past 2 weeks


Good Luck! I hope you find something great!


----------

